# Op ADDENDUM & Afghan danger pay revisited 2014



## McG (23 Apr 2014)

I’ve heard rumours that the take home pay would be lower for ADDENDUM, but not of the allowances going away all together … but from below, it would seem rumours are all that exist as a decision has not been made for the next review.  


> *Canadian soldiers headed to Kabul told not to expect danger pay*
> Richard Madan, CTV News
> 22 April 2014
> 
> ...


http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/canadian-soldiers-headed-to-kabul-told-not-to-expect-danger-pay-1.1788026


----------



## Armymedic (23 Apr 2014)

Every new named mission must submit a Hardship and Risk allowance request 30 days after the first members arrive in country. Once it is submitted, they will have to wait until the board, which convenes only once a year, reviews and grants the allowances.

Of course they will may not get level 5 Hardship and level 4 Risk, but they won't know until they apply, and wait for the board to sit and rule on it.

The story is full of thunder and without any lighting.


----------



## little jim (8 May 2014)

Right after the story ran the Hardship and Risk Committee sat a special sessions (my wording) to address their hardship and risk.

The business rules are that you can only submit an application for H/R for a new mission during the last 60 days of the deployment.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 May 2014)

And judging by no further news stories, I'm guessing they got the same HA and Risk that Kabul got for ATTENTION.


----------

